# Strong Cold Front And Strong Fishing!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Yesterdayâ€™s trip was the day of what I call our first major cold front that hit and finally knocked some water out of the bay with the strong North West winds . The funny part about this trip and with all the fish we caught is that the fish did not bite until the front came in and those 30+ mph winds kicked off. When that happened it kicked off some excellent fishing with probably over 100 reds caught and plenty of Trout. We fished until we were limited out on our fish and then the winds got stronger and I could not get the power pole to hold so therefore it was time to go but what a heck of a time it was. Anyway to get back to whatâ€™s happening out here now being that we have finally gotten some water knocked out of the bay, this means from now through winter our birds are going to be working over flushed shrimp and fry that are now knocked out in the bay and it is now the time for epic fishing under working birds and also the kick off time to begin our Trophy Trout fishing, â€œ No Doubt The Next 3 Months Are My Favorite Times Of The Year â€œ. My tactics are going to change some, for my drift fisherman weâ€™ll be fishing under working birds which is a blast with live shrimp, gulp and Down South Lures, and donâ€™t forget, Kids love this or someone that is new to the game because they will be hooked for life when they get to experience fishing working birds in the bay. My wade fisherman will be throwing, Downsouth Lures, Corkies and top waters catching those Big Mama Trout, Reds plus Flounder because they are in the bay thick right now . The Trout are already very nice and fat right now and Iâ€™m definately expecting a record breaking year for the numbers of 9-10+ lb Trout that are going to be caught this winter. Iâ€™ve got there number and will be definately fishing in the areas where they will be haunting. For you drift fisherman , donâ€™t think just because you canâ€™t wade that you canâ€™t catch these bigger fish because you can. These bigger Trout , Reds and Flounder donâ€™t just stay in the skinny water, they will go deep daily, some of the biggest trout Iâ€™ve caught have been out of the boat drifting under birds and over the right structure. Thatâ€™s all I have for now and remember to take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors, theyâ€™ll not ever forget it. Thank You for reading the report and looking forward to many more.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]
#outcast_rods #downsouthlures #7dayaddiction #grindterminaltackle #redtailoptix


----------

